# Has the Kindle changed your reading habits?



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Since you've had your Kindle, have you changed your reading habits?  Are you reading the same, more, or less.......faster, slower or the same?  Do you read in different places than previously? Buying more since it's easier to download?  How many bookcases would it take to hold all your Kindle books if they were all DTBs?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm reading the same amount, which is a lot. I have found that I'm trying more new authors. I was alway reluctant to buy books from a different author. Now I can download a sample and if I like it buy it. I think I have enjoyed reading more than ever. It is really nice sharing an account with my daughter. Twice the books to read.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I find that I'm reading more. It's easy to "hide" my Kindle at work (I prop it up against the monitor) and its so much easier than having to put a bookmark in when I put a book down.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Kathy -- This is great.  Just the kind of added info I was interested in, but didn't know how to ask.  I hope others will share, too, as I pass time waiting for my Kindle!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

mom133d said:


> It's easy to "hide" my Kindle at work (I prop it up against the monitor)


Great tip! I love this


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm reading about the same amount, I have picked up a lot of free books in subjects I normally wouldn't read.  I'd need probably 2 4' bookcases to hold all my books that I have read.  I find the one click way too easy to use after reading samples.  I still read everywhere so my where hasn't changed.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, and I don't even have it yet.
I'm furiously trying to get through the huge pile of DTBs I have still to read before I finally get it


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I probably read the same amount. . .but I think I'm reading different stuff.

I'm reading this board a lot more.  

Ann


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm on the internet less, which I think is a good thing, and reading IRL a lot more.  And more variety.  I love samples and all the free classics.  It does seem like older paperbacks, in general, should cost less on the Kindle.  I can buy DTB paperbacks often for less than a Kindle copy and that's fairly annoying.  I'd rather have it on my Kindle than have to store another DTB but I refuse to pay more for "less."


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Like many others, I am reading new and different authors and genres than I did before, thanks to freebies, cheapies, and samples. I am also reading more classics, and for free! I love that when I finished _Twilight_ and the questions at the end talked about comparing it to _Pride and Prejudice_, I could immediately go download and read _Pride and Prejudice_ to see for myself.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I'm reading a bit more now and Jinx just makes it easier in every aspect. I'm also reading authors who's books I'd normally not pick up in a bookstore, not to mention different genres. I found that I do like fantasy a bit providing there aren't way too many names to keep track of...hehe. I've learned to let go... that names are names and places are just places and if I don't understand it, it just is and it's the story that I'm really after 

The sampling feature is wonderful and dangerous at the same time...those of you 1-clicking away know what I mean  And, I've found that 1-clicking is way too easy!!!*


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm reading more now that I have the Kindle. I've been really bad in the last few years, and haven't bought/read many books.  I don't think I read any faster on the Kindle, but I don't really know. I've never timed myself reading. The speed of my reading usually depends on the complexity of what I'm reading, so it varies anyway (as far as I know).


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I read as much as I usually do (which is a lot to begin with). I buy more books and I purchase purses based on whether or not it fits my K.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I read faster because of the adjustable font size. I was reading more after Kindle, I'm reading less since I found Kindleboards. Bad habit, but like most bad habits, it's a lot of fun.  but (hem, hem) I'm just here for the informative articles.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I think that I'm either reading a lot more or I'm reading faster - I normally went through about a book a day, I'm reading about 10 a week now.  This is not good news - my book  budget is SHOT and I have to share book budget with DTBs for my SO.  The good news is that I have 2 $25 gift cards coming from my Amazon Visa.    So there's next month's books.  

Katiekat


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I'm reading more basically because I take Scotty to work and read at lunch and when I get a few minutes here and there. I wouldn't do that before with a DTB-not sure why though, guess it was too much trouble to carry around, bookmark my place etc. I definitely have tried new authors through the sampling and recommendations from all of you here.

Lynn L.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Definitely. I am reading more, faster and reading different authors and books I never would have chosen in a book store. The new authors and different genres is more Kindleboard buddies than the Kindle.

linda


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm reading a lot more and a lot more from different categories. I may have 2 or 3 different books from different genres open at the same time and read what hits my fancy at any given moment.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I seem to be reading though stuff a lot faster now. I can read for longer periods of time. I am also reading stuff that I do not think I would have found at a brick and mortar store. Amazon has made some great recommendations and then everyone here gives good advice. 

Samples are a two-edged sword, good way to get an idea of if I am going to like something, but coupled with 1-click....look out. I have learned to go to the description page first, look at the price and then decide if it is REALLY worth it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am reading more and faster since I  have my Kindle.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I am reding a little more - just so easy to get a new book to read on the Kindle, plus it is so convienent to read on. 

Also, I read now sometimes when i would have been on the Internet before. It always seemed a pain to grab a DTB for about 15 minutes between checking e-mails and doing any work that came in (so unless I was really engrossed in a story, i would play on the Internet instead of grabbing a book)- but is no big deal to grab the Kindle instead...


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Anne said:


> I am reading more and faster since I have my Kindle.


I am too. I read two books cover to cover (click to click?) on one flight last week.


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

I love my Kindle, it has dramatically changed how I read.

I'm reading faster....likewise, I'm reading more.
I'm checking out new authors, especially from the bargain books thread.
I'm reading multiple books at a time, something I rarely did in the past.

I had an odd habit while reading a DTB. When I got to a new chapter, I would quickly flip to the next chapter to determine the approximate length of the chapter in question. I would unfocus my eyes while doing this, so nothing would spoil the plot (not hard to do, seeing as my eyesight is 20/800 without my contacts. I'm used to blurriness.  ). I'm not sure why I always did this. It didn't matter if I had 10 minutes or 2 hours to read. For some reason, I wanted to know how long the author's next train of thought is--is it 5 pages or 25?

When I ordered the Kindle, I knew I'd have to break that habit. I'm not going to hit the "next page" button to see the length of the chapter, of course. And I thought it would bug me at first, which admittedly it did...but not for long. Now I find I'm actually _getting into_ the story more. I don't know when the next chapter starts, hence I don't know when the next obvious transition will be. It's really interesting to me, that I'm becoming more engrossed into the story because of this.


----------



## Heidi (Dec 16, 2008)

I am definitely reading more.  It is just so easy to start and stop and the Kindle is so much easier to handle one-handed than a book.  

My mother-in-law let me borrow her DTB, "The Hour I First Believed" by Wally Lamb and I keep putting off reading it because I don't want to hold on to that big book.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

There is no doubt I'm reading more, even though I really don't have the time! I moved into a new house this year, and am planning my wedding - so you'd think I'd have _less_ time to read. Well, I do - but I'm finding that because of the kindle I'm finding more time to read. I opt to leave the tv off and read instead way more than I used to. I have a ton of books that I either got for free or very cheap that I'll end up reading that I never would have otherwise. LOVE this thing!


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Im reading alot more but the problem is im spending alot more which i really cant afford to do. I got tons of books especially free ones but i just cant stop getting new ones. I need help.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well before Kindle I read maybe 5 books in the last 5 years and now I been reading a book every 2-3 days or so. 

So yeah, I am reading more


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

This thread has been so interesting!  I don't even have a Kindle yet and it's changed my reading habits because of all the recommendations for good reads I get here....like all of you, reading more and a broader range of authors.  The 1-Click and sample chapters will be very dangerous options for me when I do become a Kindler.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

no reading habits the same. More new authors added due to no consideration of space needed to shelve dtb.

this site - kboards.com has changed my reading habits on computer  
thank you Leslie as I followed over from amazon

Sylvia


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

sylvia said:


> no reading habits the same. More new authors added due to no consideration of space needed to shelve dtb.
> 
> this site - kboards.com has changed my reading habits on computer
> thank you Leslie as I followed over from amazon
> ...


Thats the biggest reason im reading so much now. My living conditions dont give me anywhere to store books and i used to just get a library book every now and then when i could get out. Now i hold a whole library in my hand. I guess thats why i been so obsessed lately.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I have always been a very avid book junky. Now with the kindle I find I don't have to put my book 'down' as often to do other things, like cook, clean, bathroom break, scold the dog LOL. I can do it all one handed or set the kindle on top of something and continue reading. I really love that aspect of it. Also I read more in bed because I'm not moving around constantly to get the lamp to hit the book right so I can see the entire page on either side of the book. Much easier on my hands as well. Especially when my carpel tunnel flares up. Also I can read longer periods of time because I don't need reading glasses!!! (no spending an hour trying to find where the cat hid them. ---Ok where I left them last!)

I've also been finding more authors to read so my list has grown. Though it's way to easier to get another book so my budget is shot. I can carry large classics and not weigh myself down. My kindle fits in my purse so I always have a book to read in any line. Including drive thru! I can read books I normally wouldn't read for public viewing and no its not just the sexy covers that get me looks. I live in a very liberal state and I'm conservative so I do get some dirty looks from time to time and comments such as 'oh you're one of those' not sure what that is supposed to mean. . So It's nice to hid my books  . And those sexy ones well glad I've got tinfoil on my head and my kindle so no one can read my mind to see what I'm reading   

Ohh and I had books all over my house because my two book cases were full. Couldn't open a drawer or cubbard without finding a book.



gertiekindle said:


> I think I read faster because of the adjustable font size. I was reading more after Kindle, I'm reading less since I found Kindleboards. Bad habit, but like most bad habits, it's a lot of fun.  but (hem, hem) I'm just here for the informative articles.


Ok I'll admit it, I come here for the pictures not the articles!  I just love looking at book covers!



paisley said:


> I had an odd habit while reading a DTB. When I got to a new chapter, I would quickly flip to the next chapter to determine the approximate length of the chapter in question. I would unfocus my eyes while doing this, so nothing would spoil the plot (not hard to do, seeing as my eyesight is 20/800 without my contacts. I'm used to blurriness.  ). I'm not sure why I always did this. It didn't matter if I had 10 minutes or 2 hours to read. For some reason, I wanted to know how long the author's next train of thought is--is it 5 pages or 25?


Paisley, its nice to find out I'm not the only one that does that! I tried hitting next paige on my kindle for figure it out and finally gave up. But when I go back to a DTB I find myself checking how long before the next chapter.

theresam


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Definitely reading more and a much larger variety of genres. I find I am ready genres and authors I would not have noticed before due to being able to sample and from the great recommendations from KB members.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

If and when Amazon adds the folders to the K....not only will the K be changing my reading habits, but my writing habits to. I'd be able to write without carry folders (sometime binders) of my story data.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I've always read a lot and that hasn't changed one little bit!
The difference for me is that I can carry so many different books with me at one time without maxing out the weight limit of my purse or backpack or carry-on bag...  If I get tired of the current book, I can switch to a different one.  If I'm not in the mood for any of my existing items, it is easy to find something new.
Like so many others, I am reading different genres and authors thanks to the Sample feature.  I love being able to try the author before I spend any money.
And of course, I've picked up a ton of good ideas from all the wonderful folks on this board.
Andra


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Absolutely!  I saw the Kindle on Amazon when it first came out and thought, Never!  After all, I am a librarian and my world is books.  When I saw Oprah praising the Kindle and know of her love of reading, I thought maybe. And then she gave the $50 discount and I couldn't resist.  So, in Oct I got my Kindle and love it.  It is so easy to take with me everywhere.  It is too easy to order books though and I have so many waiting for me and not enough hours in the day.


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

Change my habits?  Yes.  Yesterday my mother and I were grocery shopping and had a completely full cart when we realized the time and panicked when we remembered the 2 kids that needed to be picked up from school.  My Mom left me in the grocery store with the cart and ran off to pick up her grandkids (my niece/nephews.  I checked out and sat outside with my beloved Kindle (Ruby!) and waited for them to return.

Pre-kindle I would, yes, still have to wait for Mom to return but at least now I could read a bit!

Oh, and this morning I dropped off my spawn at school and then had to go to the tire store to have a tire checked for a leak.  I sat down with my tea and my Ruby and HOPED for really long wait.  Sadly, the tire was repaired too quickly for my tastes and I was back in the car in about 20 minutes.  So, only 20 minutes of reading time.  So I got my car washed.  That took another 15 minutes or so.

So, yes.  My reading habits have changed.  And I curse the people who work too quickly on my car!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

As I'm the original poster and have thoroughly enjoyed all these interesting posts, I'd like to add -- as a non-Kindler in waiting -- how *not *having the Kindle has changed my reading habits.

The other night I was done reading a great book and wanted to read another book by the author. Of course, the library was closed. The bookstores would be closing in 20 minutes and might well not even have the book in stock. Since I can be very impatient about having a full array of books to choose from for reading and had none that interested me, I was at a real loss. if I'd had the Kindle, I would have had backup books ready to go and also could most likely have ordered my target book and downloaded it within a couple minutes.

Remember those days? I'm still there 

Luckily, I have a ton of blessings to count, but as an avid reader I can definitely see the advantages of owning a Kindle!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

libro said:


> Remember those days? I'm still there
> 
> Luckily, I have a ton of blessings to count, but as an avid reader I can definitely see the advantages of owning a Kindle!


I'm still there too, libro! I ordered mine on Dec. 30 and have an estimated ship date between Feb. 27 and March 10. Last night I got to my pilates class about 20 minutes early and while I was sitting in my car, I thought "If I had my Kindle, I'd be reading right now!" I know, I could have a grabbed a book to take with me, but my purse isn't big enough to hold a book along with my billfold, phone, etc.. However, there IS enough room for a Kindle. Argh...


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I hope it will increase my reading...
But I am still waiting for it...

Eric


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

My Kindle is so much easier on my eyes that I can read much longer than I used to and faster than I used to.  

Before I got my Kindle(BK) I dreaded running out of books.  There is no real bookstore here.  Most of my books come from Amazon.  I used the super saving shipments as much as I could to keep my costs down.  This meant I had to wait up to 5-6 days for my new books.  I didn't like that at all.  I'd read slower on purpose just so I'd not run out of books before my new ones arrived.  

This is not a problem now.  With a Kindle I am never more than 30 seconds from a new book!  How cool is that?!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

libro said:


> Remember those days? I'm still there
> 
> Luckily, I have a ton of blessings to count, but as an avid reader I can definitely see the advantages of owning a Kindle!


I'm with you, also. I usually have three or four books going at a time. I sometimes leave them where ever I was when I stooped and it drives my wife crazy. (Oh, OK. More then sometimes) If I had my kindle, there would be less clutter for her to blame on me.


----------



## Mycroft (Jan 10, 2009)

I find that I'm definitely reading more often and therefore more books, although not necessarily faster as some others have reported.  I'm reading more often because the Kindle is so light and convenient to carry. Also, I used to avoid books that were printed with a smaller font size that I found difficult to read and that's not an issue with the Kindle. I used to mainly read library books but now I buy most of my books from the Amazon store.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

> I'm with you, also. I usually have three or four books going at a time. I sometimes leave them where ever I was when I stooped and it drives my wife crazy. (Oh, OK. More the sometimes) If I had my kindle, there would be less clutter for her to blame on me.


Another cool thing about a Kindle, no matter how many books you read at once, it remembers the last page you read.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Another cool thing about a Kindle, no matter how many books you read at once, it remembers the last page you read.


My problem is that I tended to leave books everywhere. One by the bed, one in the living room, one in the kitchen, one in the bathroom, one in the family room, one in my purse and one at work. Now I have to remember to keep my Kindle with me. I can't just walk around and pick up a book where I am. I if leave my Kindle in the living room then I have to go back and get it. A small price to pay for it though because I love it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

You need this. Just put it on your wrist and the other end on you Kindle.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I seem to be reading though stuff a lot faster now. I can read for longer periods of time. I am also reading stuff that I do not think I would have found at a brick and mortar store. Amazon has made some great recommendations and then everyone here gives good advice.
> 
> Samples are a two-edged sword, good way to get an idea of if I am going to like something, but coupled with 1-click....look out. I have learned to go to the description page first, look at the price and then decide if it is REALLY worth it.


Are you my twin? Or are we just living the same life in two different dimensions?

Seriously, I have my Save for Later wish list, my Amazon Wish List for Kindle, and my non-Kindle wish list now (they'll have to be Kindled b4 purchasing though). Speaking of which, where does the Saven for Later list go? Is it on Amazon somewhere?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Are you my twin? Or are we just living the same life in two different dimensions?


We have determined that Robin and I are evil twins (we get to take turns). So, you and I must be living in different dimensions. LOL


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Though I've always loved reading, I've been somewhat of a sporadic reader. It's not as if I stopped enjoying it, or was too occupied with other things, I just didn't read as often as I should. 

I'm still like that, of course, considering the Kindle can't change EVERYTHING, but I'm reading a lot more. I love the idea of carrying all my books with me, so that I can read them at any point in time without delay. And, as others have said, it's just so simple and enjoyable to read on a Kindle.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am reading a great deal more and improving my vocabulary. I hated having to go to the library or the book store to pick up books. As much as I enjoyed reading, taking the time to drive some place, park, go in, find a series of books that I liked, and purchasing them/checking them out was a pain in the butt. I did not like ordering from Amazon because it struck me as a waste of resources to order the book, have it shipped, and then recycle or throw away how much packaging? 

The Kindle has made it really easy to buy books and read what I want to read. My parents were visiting and had several book suggestions which I bought while talking to them. I can research the books that I want and down load them. I can read the first chapter and see if I am interested enough to buy the book. I love it. 

The time I spend playing video games and watching TV has dropped. I have read something like 20 books in three months. It is awesome. My credit card does not like it but I am loving the ease of buying a book and how that has increased my reading.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kindle has increased the places I can now read a book.  My boyfriend takes an incredible amount of time comparison shopping.  It gets frustrating to the point where I have avoided shopping with him on many occasions.  I mean, come on, toilet paper does not change from month to month; pick a brand and go with it.  LOL.  Anyway, now I am able to pull out my Kindle, power up, and read away while he makes up his mind.  
debbie


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

I read more because I read faster. I don't exactly know why that is, though.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I can relate to the shopping wait...except mine is experienced with my mother and her sisters. (instead of comparing prices they compare outfit options and shuffle through all the cloths racks) While they shop at the outlet malls, I read and attempt to avoid their attempts at dolling me up (as dad and I call it. I prefer t-shirts, jeans, and converse still). So I have created a stragety that enables me to kindle more as I shop by using texting and the ignore button on my cell phone (if you don't have a texting I've used candy wrappers to stimulate cellphone static)

I recieve text: Where r u?
I text back: Where r u?
I recieve: We are at _____store. Come check this cute dress out.

I don't reply and depending on the store location I move where I am reading. If they are close to where I am reading, I tiptoe around and move to the opposite side of the outlet mall...luckily the outlet malls are busy enough in during the holiday season, I can pull this off easily. I'm not into shopping for close....books, pens, journals and electronics that is different.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Geeky Girl Karin said:


> I read more because I read faster. I don't exactly know why that is, though.


Maybe we just think were reading faster cause we change pages so often not thinking that a dtb has more on each page than kindle does, or not.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> Maybe we just think were reading faster cause we change pages so often not thinking that a dtb has more on each page than kindle does, or not.


LOL  that's probably true for me. I have encreased the font but a plus, I don't have to find my glasses so I can just pick up and read!

theresam


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Does reading more online, when you are anxiously awaiting your kindle count? Using boards and reading them on a regular basis is a bit different then just using email and looking up info and even more different then reading a novel.

LSbookend


----------

